

Installing Fuzzyfinder_textmate: Textmates' Cmd+T in Vim - r00k
http://codeulate.com/2010/02/installing-fuzzyfinder_textmate-textmates-cmdt-in-vim/

======
aikiai
Thanks, that add-on can be hairy to get working.

